# Tivo GoogleMapping - working?



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

I recently downloaded the GoogleMap application for the Tivo.

I get a screen on Tivo and can enter a zipcode but then get a BONG sound and it shows pretty much a blank screen and lat/long in the upper left hand corner. That value changes as I use the arrow keys but no image appears.

Any information appreciated. Thanks


----------

